# Intelligent film / movie ??????



## Jenna (Jul 30, 2008)

Coucou  If anyone can help I would be very, very, very grateful.. I am desperately searching for an INTELLIGENT  film / movie to watch and but I am going round in circles looking for stuff.. Maybe someone would have an idea?? I am in urgent need of this stimmmmulating film like by the weekend.. My shelf is full of the wrong stuff.. Seagal and Jet Li, pffft..    By _intelligent _I am not being pretentious but am needy of something with a plot, some decent acting, whatever, any genre, even if I have not heard of it, any little obscure films or new stuff that slipped under radar.. anything just NOT 90 minutes of effects..  I mean I watched In Bruges and which is like 5star all the way and but I mean the likes of No Country For Old Men, Pi, The Bank Job, Memento, Green Mile, Shawshank, Brazil or even Usual Suspects, Bourne, LA Confidential, Heat that kind of thing???  Anyone???    I am on a desperate mission for this weekend aaahh!
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 30, 2008)

V for Vendetta, Recount, American History X, Confederate States of America, Ong Bak (note: ther are very few actualy 'effects'), and really anything with Will Smith. I  know there's more, but I cann't think of anyright now.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 30, 2008)

"Twelve Angry Men".  It's old, black and white, mostly set in one room and riveting as anything.  Mind you, given the cast, that's not so surprising .

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0050083/


----------



## arnisador (Jul 30, 2008)

Lots of good choices! For old films, add Bad Day at Black Rock, The Days of Wine and Roses, The Thin Man, and Rebecca.

If you liked Heat then give The Insider and Collateral a try! A Beautiful Mind, The Sting, The Godfather I and II (surely you've seen them?) are also good choices.


----------



## jkembry (Jul 30, 2008)

I just sent this one back to NetFlix and found it to be one of the most intelligent movies I have seen in a LONG time.

The Lives of Others

It is in German, but has english subtitles.  It is about Cold War Berlin in the mid-80s and into the 90s after the Wall came down.

Excellent Movie...in my opinion.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 30, 2008)

Soylent Green or Dr. Strangelove are good choices.

If you really want to mess with your mind, go with Eyes Wide Shut.


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 30, 2008)

Came in here to recommend Pi and Memento, but I see you have that covered.  

The Last Supper was a clever little comedy.  

And if you like horror movies, I would recommend The Mist.  Lots of special effects and gore, but the real story is the people trapped in a supermarket and how they respond to a situation beyond their control.


----------



## Jenna (Jul 30, 2008)

CuongNhuka said:


> V for Vendetta, Recount, American History X, Confederate States of America, Ong Bak (note: ther are very few actualy 'effects'), and really anything with Will Smith. I know there's more, but I cann't think of anyright now.


Ah my young friend  these are all good shows indeed thank you for sharing.. any surprises that I might not have seen?  Little sneaky clever films you like maybe? J 



Sukerkin said:


> "Twelve Angry Men". It's old, black and white, mostly set in one room and riveting as anything. Mind you, given the cast, that's not so surprising .
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0050083/


Oooh, thank you my friend  I do actually recognise some of those folk.  I know the name Jack Klugman???  Anyways, yes, thank you! If you have any others I am open to all your suggestions!  J



arnisador said:


> Lots of good choices! For old films, add Bad Day at Black Rock, The Days of Wine and Roses, The Thin Man, and Rebecca.
> 
> If you liked Heat then give The Insider and Collateral a try! A Beautiful Mind, The Sting, The Godfather I and II (surely you've seen them?) are also good choices.


Hello my friend  these are nice nice nice..  yes the newer choices I have seen   The older ones are surely worth a look, ah thank you  J



jkembry said:


> I just sent this one back to NetFlix and found it to be one of the most intelligent movies I have seen in a LONG time.
> 
> The Lives of Others
> 
> ...


Oooh, German, ahh nochmals vielen Dank! thank you my friend   J


----------



## Jenna (Jul 30, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> Came in here to recommend Pi and Memento, but I see you have that covered.
> 
> The Last Supper was a clever little comedy.
> 
> And if you like horror movies, I would recommend The Mist.  Lots of special effects and gore, but the real story is the people trapped in a supermarket and how they respond to a situation beyond their control.



Oooh I have heard of The Last Supper, a murder/mystery type???  Sweet.. I am no good with horror though *cowers*  thank you my friend  J


----------



## pesilat (Jul 30, 2008)

Some that come to mind that I didn't see mentioned yet:

Jacob's Ladders (some effects but a damn good story line, too).
Manchurian Candidate (I think both versions ['62 w/ Sinatra and '04 w/ Denzel] are worthwhile).
Ghost Dog.
Seven Samurai (always a worthwhile movie).
Unforgiven (one of Clint Eastwood's best).

There some others that come to mind but if don't stop now I might miss class (5 hours from now )

Mike


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 30, 2008)

Jenna said:


> Ah my young friend  these are all good shows indeed thank you for sharing.. any surprises that I might not have seen? Little sneaky clever films you like maybe? J


 
Anything by Spike Lee is good.


----------



## Jenna (Jul 30, 2008)

maunakumu said:


> Soylent Green or Dr. Strangelove are good choices.
> 
> If you really want to mess with your mind, go with Eyes Wide Shut.


Nice choices and good taste   I would take Vanilla Sky over Eyes Wide Shut though, no?   Cool, thanks!!  J


----------



## Jenna (Jul 30, 2008)

CuongNhuka said:


> Anything by Spike Lee is good.


Best Spike Lee film???  He Got Game???  I dunno..   J


----------



## Live True (Jul 30, 2008)

This is an oddly quirky Dutch film, with a very black sense of humour that kinda grows on ya:  Antonia's Line.   For older films To Kill a Mockingbird and Streetcar Named Desire (for different reasons) are both good flicks.  I'd also recommend Juno and Dogma if you're looking for something with more modern flair.

Let us know what you watch and if you like it!  I love hearing your opinions Jenna!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi *Jenna*, you probably recognise Jack Kligman's name because he used to play Quincy on TV.

Other great movies that depend on more than just SFX tend to be the older ones.  The current availability of astounding effects and the general decline in peoples ability to follow plot means that most modern fare is 'popcorn' - well, most from Hollywood anyway.  Nothing wrong with popcorn, I hasten to add, indeed many of my favourite movies would fit that definition.

Have you watched "Shane" recently?  Perhap's targeted as a bit of a 'man's' film when it was devised but I don't think that themes of honour, physical and moral courage and the tenacity of past choices to shape your life need apply only to men.

"One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest" is another splendid morsel from times past, as is "To Kill A Mocking Bird" _EDIT: Ah, I see *Live True* beat me to that one_ .

"Catch 22" and "MASH" are intelligent films with a military flavour whilst "Glory" is a wonderful delve into emotion and the bonds between soldiers when they are treated as the lowest of the low {I don't mind admitting that I always seem to get something in my eye by the end of that one :lol:}.


----------



## Empty Hands (Jul 30, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> The Last Supper was a clever little comedy.



Ha, I thought I was the only one to have seen that!  Great movie.  I liked Ron Perlman as the diabolical Rush Limbaugh stand in.



CoryKS said:


> And if you like horror movies, I would recommend The Mist.



I loved it until the last 5 minutes.  What an awful ending, they really butchered it compared to the book.  I have no idea why they changed it.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 30, 2008)

I was going to suggest The Usual Suspects, but you've already got it.

If you like twisted comedy, try The Big Lebowski, it's a Cohen Brothers film, and I think it's hilarious, but also intelligent, not just stupid humor.

Fargo also fits that same bill.

If you like Zombie films, try 28 Days Later, and the sequel, 28 Weeks Later, it's pretty compelling and gripping and disturbing at the same time.

I really liked Cloverfield, it's a new take on the Gigantic Monster Stomping Thru The City genre, pretty clever and filmed by a "participant" with a handheld camcorder in the same way the Blair Witch was done.

Kingdom of Heaven is a great movie if you like period pieces, it's a story set in the Crusades as a backdrop, with Orlando Bloom.  Get the extended version.  Very well done.

Desperado, with Antonio Banderas and Selma Hyack is one of my favorites, kind of dark comedy/action, kind of an unusual storyline, lots of fun.  You could start with the original, El Mariachi, a low-budget film shot all in Spanish.  Desperado was created as a sort of sequel, but you don't need to see the first one in order to enjoy the second one.


----------



## Jenna (Jul 30, 2008)

Live True said:


> This is an oddly quirky Dutch film, with a very black sense of humour that kinda grows on ya:  Antonia's Line.   For older films To Kill a Mockingbird and Streetcar Named Desire (for different reasons) are both good flicks.  I'd also recommend Juno and Dogma if you're looking for something with more modern flair.
> 
> Let us know what you watch and if you like it!  I love hearing your opinions Jenna!



Antonia's Line.. Nederland??  Wow now that is a truly leftfield choice I think   and but yes, I like quirky!! I wonder how on earth you found this??  imdb says that it is "about exploring and celebrating femininity rather than just kicking men in the balls".  Hey my friend that sounds all good to me..  Kicking men in the balls is not for me I think..  thank you very kindly   I just could not get into Juno though the choons on the soundtrack were well good.. though I think I felt a little old watching maybe??  And Dogma is lovely too.. ahhhh, Matt.. I am not big on Ben Affleck.  But yep I would suggest "In Bruges" if you have not seen it..  Colin Farrell is just a treat.  The acting is totally wonderful and the script is very very very wry indeed   thank you again!  J


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 30, 2008)

Childred of Men was good, even if the ending was a bit abrupt.  I liked it.

An excellent movie from the early 1970s is Dogday Afternoon, one of Al Pacino's early works.  EXCELLENT acting, ZERO special effects, it's just dialog and a very tense situation in the form of a bank robbery gone bad on the hottest day of the year.  High recommendations for this one.


----------



## Jenna (Jul 30, 2008)

pesilat said:


> Some that come to mind that I didn't see mentioned yet:
> 
> Jacob's Ladders (some effects but a damn good story line, too).
> Manchurian Candidate (I think both versions ['62 w/ Sinatra and '04 w/ Denzel] are worthwhile).
> ...


Hey Mike   Wow, Ghost Dog is just one of the coooooooolest films ever.  I never liked gangsta rap until I saw this   I would rate this as one of the very best martial arts films EVER made and would argue with anyone bout that!!  SO cool and so few folk have heard of it.  Kudos for mentioning it!!  Thank you my friend for these suggestions!! J


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 30, 2008)

Empty Hands said:


> I loved it until the last 5 minutes. What an awful ending, they really butchered it compared to the book. I have no idea why they changed it.


 
I actually liked the ending very much.  Not that I liked what happened, but I thought it was a very emphatic statement on the importance of keeping hope no matter how bleak the outlook.


----------



## Jenna (Jul 30, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Hi *Jenna*, you probably recognise Jack Kligman's name because he used to play Quincy on TV.
> 
> Other great movies that depend on more than just SFX tend to be the older ones.  The current availability of astounding effects and the general decline in peoples ability to follow plot means that most modern fare is 'popcorn' - well, most from Hollywood anyway.  Nothing wrong with popcorn, I hasten to add, indeed many of my favourite movies would fit that definition.
> 
> ...


Quincy?  Ahh.. ok TV.. thank you.. Yes I agree, nothing wrong with popcorn movies (I will happily admit to being a Steven Seagal fan, yes? ) and but I have a mission that I chose to, um, accept urgent for this weekend and need some highbrow!! pffft.. well sort of   And you know, One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest is right up near the very top of my top list..  I like your choices.. and so I wonder, tell me, can you answer for me a little specific question??  Can you tell me what is your
1. favourite 
2. non-special fx film (or films)
3. of say the last 5 years.. ??​Ooh, is that too specific?   J


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 30, 2008)

Intelligent film? Hmm... Dumb and Dumber??? (j/k)

*Anything* Cohen Brothers (Personal favs are: "The Man Who Wasn't There" & of course... "Fargo" yah!)

Most films by Humphrey Bogart (favs are: Sahara, Maltese Falcon, Big Sleep, Key Largo) 

*Anything* Kurosawa (favs are: Stray Dog, Ran, 7 Samurai (natch), Ikiru, High and Low (modern day Japanese detective story... ok modern as in 1960's). 

Just to name a few

A smart Japanese Horror that hasn't been translated to American Cinema (yet  ) is Audition... you'll never look at acupuncture the same way again.


----------



## Jenna (Jul 30, 2008)

Flying Crane said:


> I was going to suggest The Usual Suspects, but you've already got it.
> 
> If you like twisted comedy, try The Big Lebowski, it's a Cohen Brothers film, and I think it's hilarious, but also intelligent, not just stupid humor.
> 
> ...


Hey my friend   Thank you for these.  Man you too have good tastes!!  I do like the Coen Brothers.  No Country For Old Men is one of my recent favs.  I could not get with Cloverfield camerawork though the idea was sound, yes?  Zombie films - though I am not a fan per se.. my dad loves 'em and so I have come to like Resident Evil (the lovely Milla......) and if you like these have you seen Sean of The Dead from right here in Blighty?  Cool..  nice choices!!  And if you were trying to, um, impress someone with your knowledge of like clever films what would you maybe pick??   J


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 30, 2008)

Oops!  Forgot about Insomnia, also by Christopher Nolan.  Good movie, though I liked Memento more.  (pun intended )


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 30, 2008)

Jenna said:


> Hey my friend  Thank you for these. Man you too have good tastes!! I do like the Coen Brothers. No Country For Old Men is one of my recent favs. I could not get with Cloverfield camerawork though the idea was sound, yes? Zombie films - though I am not a fan per se.. my dad loves 'em and so I have come to like Resident Evil (the lovely Milla......) and if you like these have you seen Sean of The Dead from right here in Blighty? Cool.. nice choices!! And if you were trying to, um, impress someone with your knowledge of like clever films what would you maybe pick??  J


 

Sean of the Dead is EXCELLENT, but if you like Resident Evil, then definitely see 28 Days and 28 Weeks.  I think they are MUCH MUCH MUCH better, way more gritty, disturbing, very sort of "un-Hollywood" when compared to Resident Evil.  I saw the first two of those, but couldn't really get into them...

As far as clever and obscure films, I'd probably go with Dogday Afternoon, as I mentioned in my second post.  It's a good choice.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm ... favourite non-SFX film of the past five years?  That's a tough one given that so many of the 'big films' have been special effects driven.

That proviso rules out such splendid offerings as the Lord of the Rings trilogy and given that I'm a sci-fi geek rather limits things :lol:.

I was going to say "Prince of Jutland" but then realised that that was nearly 15 years ago rather than 5 .  In similar vein, I very much liked "Tristan and Isolde".  "Tears of the Sun" was good too but that is very much a 'moral' action movie - thought provoking but lots of violence.  "Blood Diamond" is another like that.

If I had to pick just one from the last five years, I'd have to go for "The Last Samurai".  I know that it has effects in it but given that I watch it about once a month I must like it a lot :lol:.


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 30, 2008)

If you don't mind the boring yet interesting (and true) kind,  "Catch Me if You Can," I'd reccommend.  It stars Leonardo DiCaprio, and it's about a young man that basically is a scam artist.  I won't tell you more, though...

"Beautiful Mind"-  another true story, but really good and not boring.  "Good Will Hunting"- about a seemingly average guy...  Again, anything with Will Smith-  "Independence Day," "I Am Legend,"  can't forget "Men in Black"!


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 30, 2008)

Jenna said:


> Zombie films - though I am not a fan per se.. my dad loves 'em and so I have come to like Resident Evil (the lovely Milla......) and if you like these have you seen Sean of The Dead from right here in Blighty? Cool.. nice choices!! And if you were trying to, um, impress someone with your knowledge of like clever films what would you maybe pick??  J


 

For zombies...  I really liked "Shawn of the Dead," and any of the "...Living Dead's"-  both old and more recent.  I don't know if it's out yet, but the Spanish film, "The Orphanage" is a good one.

I'm a HUGE movie goer, and like most film genres.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jul 30, 2008)

Donnie Darko.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 30, 2008)

Jenna said:


> Coucou  If anyone can help I would be very, very, very grateful.. I am desperately searching for an INTELLIGENT film / movie to watch and but I am going round in circles looking for stuff.. Maybe someone would have an idea?? I am in urgent need of this stimmmmulating film like by the weekend.. My shelf is full of the wrong stuff.. Seagal and Jet Li, pffft.. By _intelligent _I am not being pretentious but am needy of something with a plot, some decent acting, whatever, any genre, even if I have not heard of it, any little obscure films or new stuff that slipped under radar.. anything just NOT 90 minutes of effects.. I mean I watched In Bruges and which is like 5star all the way and but I mean the likes of No Country For Old Men, Pi, The Bank Job, Memento, Green Mile, Shawshank, Brazil or even Usual Suspects, Bourne, LA Confidential, Heat that kind of thing??? Anyone??? I am on a desperate mission for this weekend aaahh!
> Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
> Jenna


One of my Faves is, "A Razor's Edge" with Bill Murry. I find myself thinking of it often. Give it a try.
sean


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 30, 2008)

Mystic River or The Departed might fit for you.  "Mad Dog and Glory" was fun and a not-so-obvious role for both DeNiro and Bill Murray.  Razor's Edge (another unusual role for Murray).  the Godfather.

Eastern Promises.  The Village.  The Rules of the Game (Chevalier).  

Satyricon (it might be "intelligent", maybe that depends on how you receive it and what yo umean by "intellignet")

you might like Cat on a Hot Tin Roof (Liz Taylor and Paul newman) or Long Hot Summer (more Paul Newman).  both great "Southern Gothic" style.

I would go with either Mystic River or Eastern Promises, or Long Hot Summer if you are not in the mood for crime drama.


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2008)

The Professional (Jean Reno)
Strange Days (Ralph Fiennes)
Blade Runner
The Hunted (w/ Christopher Lambert, John Lone) - one of the best samurai movies around, IMO

Didn't see these in the above, and they're some of my favorites... along with Usual Suspects, Memento, etc.


----------



## Jenna (Jul 30, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Intelligent film? Hmm... Dumb and Dumber??? (j/k)
> 
> Anything Cohen Brothers (Personal favs are: "The Man Who Wasn't There" & of course... "Fargo" yah!)
> 
> ...


Ahh yes Coens are a given I think.  I do not know much Humphrey Bogart and but Sinatra On The Town was highly watchable and one of my fav films ever I bet you have never seen How To Succeed In Business Without Really Trying ??  (it is a musical movie). If you have seen this I will be impressed..  And yes natch to Seven Samurai and Rashomon also.. crackly films are fun.. man you have seen a lot of films also!  Thank you for your suggestions  J



CoryKS said:


> Oops! Forgot about Insomnia, also by Christopher Nolan. Good movie, though I liked Memento more. (pun intended )


Insomnia?  I have not heard of this one my friend.  Pacino??  Yes Memento takes a little beating does it not.  I liked Guy Pearce in LA Confidential too and he did the Count of Monte Cristo too which was not so good and but then making the world's greatest book into a equally great film is never a possibility   Thank you again  J



Flying Crane said:


> Sean of the Dead is EXCELLENT, but if you like Resident Evil, then definitely see 28 Days and 28 Weeks. I think they are MUCH MUCH MUCH better, way more gritty, disturbing, very sort of "un-Hollywood" when compared to Resident Evil. I saw the first two of those, but couldn't really get into them...
> 
> As far as clever and obscure films, I'd probably go with Dogday Afternoon, as I mentioned in my second post. It's a good choice.


Hey my friend   oooh I did not like 28 Days was it not a little tooo grim??  You have a stronger constitution than I!!  Dogday Afternoon, I checked imdb, this is the one with Pacino??  Hmmm.. Pacino as a gay bank robber?  Pacino??  Man that is an unusual find for sure!  I will go check it  Thank you J



Sukerkin said:


> Hmm ... favourite non-SFX film of the past five years? That's a tough one given that so many of the 'big films' have been special effects driven.
> 
> That proviso rules out such splendid offerings as the Lord of the Rings trilogy and given that I'm a sci-fi geek rather limits things .
> 
> ...


Hey Suke..   Man I just KNEW you would pick The Last Samurai!! ha!  Yes, a great show absolutely!  And but I would have to take Jet Li Fearless instead and but do not slice me up that is just my opinion   Oooh Tears of the Sun is good Monica Bellucci...  that reminds me of what was the name of the one with Owen Wilson where his plane ditched in former Jugoslav .. Gene Hackman too I think.. I cannot remember the name but good show..  Prince of Jutland and Tristan and Isolde I will go and look these up.. thank you again my friend!  J



tkdgirl said:


> If you don't mind the boring yet interesting (and true) kind, "Catch Me if You Can," I'd reccommend. It stars Leonardo DiCaprio, and it's about a young man that basically is a scam artist. I won't tell you more, though...
> 
> "Beautiful Mind"- another true story, but really good and not boring. "Good Will Hunting"- about a seemingly average guy... Again, anything with Will Smith- "Independence Day," "I Am Legend," can't forget "Men in Black"!
> 
> ...


Catch Me If You Can is a super film.  See, LDC can act!  John Voight was his dad, no, the other guy.. the guy from the Fatboy Slim video where he flies around the hotel lobby.  Was that a hotel lobby?  Anyways.. Oooh I Am Legend left me all hollowed out at the end.. dunno what I was expecting?? Zombies are too gross for me I am afraid!  I really can put my hands over my eyes and my thumbs in my ears at the same time, and that is not a good way to spend cinema money!!   The Orphanage??  Is that a scary one.  The title suggests so??  Share some more K my friend, yes??  J



girlbug2 said:


> Donnie Darko.


Good choice!  J



Touch Of Death said:


> One of my Faves is, "A Razor's Edge" with Bill Murry. I find myself thinking of it often. Give it a try.
> sean


Aaahh Sean I cannot find this one for looking.  Can you point me to it???  I did like Lost in Translation and him singing the Bryan Ferry choon   J



DavidCC said:


> Mystic River or The Departed might fit for you. "Mad Dog and Glory" was fun and a not-so-obvious role for both DeNiro and Bill Murray. Razor's Edge (another unusual role for Murray). the Godfather.
> 
> Eastern Promises. The Village. The Rules of the Game (Chevalier).
> 
> ...


Hey there   thank you for these.  Another vote for Razor's Edge.  I cannot seem to locate it, can you  point me to it?  Satyricon I have not heard of and which is good!!  Thank you!  Intelligent? I think I have watched an intelligent film if I have not ended up doing wrist stretches or bowling my M&Ms down the aisle half way through  .. maybe something with dark humour or impressive acting or clever scripting.. have you ever seen a film called Local Hero??  I think it was a British film, old 80s stuff, though it did have Burt Lancaster as cameo and Denis Lawson (Ewan MacGregor's real life uncle and you can hear the accent) and but that was a really cleverly written script, sly humour and an inspiring ending.. that kind of thing.. I am not looking much.. and the moon on a stick please   Thank you for your suggestions.. you certainly have a lot of diverse films under your belt!  J



Nomad said:


> The Professional (Jean Reno)
> Strange Days (Ralph Fiennes)
> Blade Runner
> The Hunted (w/ Christopher Lambert, John Lone) - one of the best samurai movies around, IMO
> ...


Oooh Jean Reno.. yes I like whatever he does.. Ronin, Leon.. I think he did MI too if I am not mistaken now that is what I am talking about !!  Thank you also for these my friend  J


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 30, 2008)

Jenna said:


> Hey my friend  oooh I did not like 28 Days was it not a little tooo grim?? You have a stronger constitution than I!! Dogday Afternoon, I checked imdb, this is the one with Pacino?? Hmmm.. Pacino as a gay bank robber? Pacino?? Man that is an unusual find for sure! I will go check it  Thank you J


 
Yes, 28 is pretty grim, maybe that's what I liked about it.  Been sort of "into" the apocalyptic/end of civilization sort of novels and whatnot lately and this just fit right in.

Dogday with Pacino, you wouldn't know he's gay until the right time in the movie.  It's very well done and rather funny in it's own sort of way.  Do check it out, I think you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 30, 2008)

Jenna said:


> Hey my friend  oooh I did not like 28 Days was it not a little tooo grim?? You have a stronger constitution than I!!


 
"28 Days" was excellent.  One of the best of it's genre.  "28 Weeks" was less great, trying to do an Alien-to-Aliens type sequel, changing up from suspense to action and not quite managing it.




Jenna said:


> Hey Suke.. Man I just KNEW you would pick The Last Samurai!! ha! Yes, a great show absolutely! And but I would have to take Jet Li Fearless instead and but do not slice me up that is just my opinion


 
I can be so predictable sometimes :lol:



Jenna said:


> Oooh Tears of the Sun is good Monica Bellucci...


 
Mmm ... Monica Bellucci ... ahem ... erm .. sorry ... where was I? 



Jenna said:


> that reminds me of what was the name of the one with Owen Wilson where his plane ditched in former Jugoslav .. Gene Hackman too I think.. I cannot remember the name but good show


 
"Behind Enemy Lines".  It's pretty much a modern remake of a film Hackman did a while ago called "Bat21" - that is also very much worth a watch.

Oh and how could I have forgotten about "Ronin"?!  That's a 10 out of 10 movie.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 30, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> "28 Days" was excellent. One of the best of it's genre. "28 Weeks" was less great, trying to do an Alien-to-Aliens type sequel, changing up from suspense to action and not quite managing it.


 
I see your point, but I really liked 28 weeks.  I felt it was an appropriate next step for the impending disaster...


----------



## Kacey (Jul 30, 2008)

"The Other Sister", a truly wonderful movie about a young girl with a cognitive disability becoming a woman - and having to fight her family for her own life the whole way.  One of my favorites.


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 30, 2008)

Jenna said:


> Catch Me If You Can is a super film. See, LDC can act! John Voight was his dad, no, the other guy.. the guy from the Fatboy Slim video where he flies around the hotel lobby. Was that a hotel lobby? Anyways.. Oooh I Am Legend left me all hollowed out at the end.. dunno what I was expecting?? Zombies are too gross for me I am afraid! I really can put my hands over my eyes and my thumbs in my ears at the same time, and that is not a good way to spend cinema money!!  The Orphanage?? Is that a scary one. The title suggests so?? Share some more K my friend, yes?? J
> 
> 
> Good choice!  J


 

Then again, of course,  I have what I could watch over and over again:  "Ever After," "3 Musketeers" (90's version)....  Oh my-  I really could go on for a very long time, especially when they're not overloaded with special effects.  I even could list off some really old ones.  But, I'll leave my list as- is.

"The Orphanage"  seems to be really scary at first, but only until towards the end, where things kind of fall in place.  Then, it's not so scary-  just suspenseful and sad.


----------



## teekin (Jul 31, 2008)

If you want to go for intelligent with a bit of a mind bend try "The Night Porter" or "A Night at the Opera". 
"Metropolis"  is a classic and amazing!
 "Ju Dou " is breathtaking and very good
My favorite film is " The Art and Architecture of Doom" a study of how the both what was promoted and banned during 1932-1945 in Germany reflected the political landscape. Ok that may be a bit heavy. 
 Go for Metropolis!!
 Lori


----------



## lemon_meringue (Jul 31, 2008)

"Pay It Forward" is one of my favourite films.

Also, "O Brother, Where Art Thou" (the*http://www.amazon.com/O-Brother-Where-Art-Thou/dp/B00003CXRM/ref=cm_lmf_tit_21* Coens are creeping in again) and I have to mention "Dead Poet's Society" and "The Green Mile."


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 31, 2008)

I havent' seen it mentioned yet, but one of George Lucas' very early works, "THX 1138" (where the whole THX thing came from) is an excellent movie.  It hurt my brain.  Robert Duvall does an excellent job in it.

It seems like many other good movies have already been mentioned.


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 31, 2008)

You could watch The Fountain , its a bit out there but it really makes you think , its got Hugh Jackman in it or as my japanese wife calls him Jack Human she thinks thats hilarious.


----------



## Jenna (Jul 31, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> I can be so predictable sometimes


Ah my friend, I think ALL swordsmen say that line that just before they take off your head, yes??  Jenna



Kacey said:


> "The Other Sister", a truly wonderful movie about a young girl with a cognitive disability becoming a woman - and having to fight her family for her own life the whole way. One of my favorites.


Hey Kacey  now this sounds like a right weepie?  I wonder have you ever seen a film called The Diving Bell and The Butterfly??  About the editor of Elle magazine a true story?  It is the kind of film I think you might like it is so poignant and beautifully and cleverly done.. And but thank you for your suggestion my friend I am compiling a wonderful list  J



tkdgirl said:


> Then again, of course, I have what I could watch over and over again: "Ever After," "3 Musketeers" (90's version).... Oh my- I really could go on for a very long time, especially when they're not overloaded with special effects. I even could list off some really old ones. But, I'll leave my list as- is.
> 
> "The Orphanage" seems to be really scary at first, but only until towards the end, where things kind of fall in place. Then, it's not so scary- just suspenseful and sad.


Ah K my lovely friend   now if you liked Ever After then you must have also liked Stardust??  Robert DeNiro was a gem though his English accent was LOLss..  Hey thank you again for your suggestions.. and are there more from your list?  I would love to hear  J



Grendel308 said:


> If you want to go for intelligent with a bit of a mind bend try "The Night Porter" or "A Night at the Opera".
> "Metropolis" is a classic and amazing!
> "Ju Dou " is breathtaking and very good
> My favorite film is " The Art and Architecture of Doom" a study of how the both what was promoted and banned during 1932-1945 in Germany reflected the political landscape. Ok that may be a bit heavy.
> ...


Metropolis the old sci-fi one??  I have never actually seen this.  Is there a story??  Seemed like an experimental thing of the day?  I am very ignorant I am afraid.. Oh, see now I have not heard of these films which is good.. Night Porter, can you direct me to it??  I only know Night Porter the song by David Sylvian.  And Ju Dou sounds interesting also.. gosh you have a wonderfully cultural disposition in this selection and thank you very kindly indeed for your choices!  J



lemon_meringue said:


> "Pay It Forward" is one of my favourite films.
> 
> Also, "O Brother, Where Art Thou" (the Coens are creeping in again) and I have to mention "Dead Poet's Society" and "The Green Mile."


Oh, Pay It Forward I had forgotten that.. what a little gem it is too.. and what was the other one that slipped under radar with Kevin Spacey where he played the alien visitor in the asylum, that was top??  Kevin Spacey really is a class act.. saw him on stage in Moon for the Misbegotten.. a fantastic actor.. mind I did see Rob Lowe too in a stage version of A Few Good Men and oddly enough he was pretty good too.. but I digress, sorry   Dead Poet's Society is well good.. good choices, thank you for your suggestions.. Lemon Meringue?  Mmmm  J



MBuzzy said:


> I havent' seen it mentioned yet, but one of George Lucas' very early works, "THX 1138" (where the whole THX thing came from) is an excellent movie. It hurt my brain. Robert Duvall does an excellent job in it.
> 
> It seems like many other good movies have already been mentioned.


Hey there   this sounds cool too though it hurt your brain = 70s psychadelia??  I thought Space Odyssey was too claustrophobic liked 2010 though..  I like Rubert Duvall..  the one with Michael Douglas where he's the aged cop.. the one where he shoots up the burger place.. cool   Thank you for this!  J



mook jong man said:


> You could watch The Fountain , its a bit out there but it really makes you think , its got Hugh Jackman in it or as my japanese wife calls him Jack Human she thinks thats hilarious.


Jack Human, ha!  Hey my friend I wonder how did you find this film?  And why do films with big stars slip by unnoticed?  Sounds good.. "Out there" suits me just lovely   Thank you for this  J


----------



## lemon_meringue (Jul 31, 2008)

Jenna said:


> Oh, Pay It Forward I had forgotten that.. what a little gem it is too.. and what was the other one that slipped under radar with Kevin Spacey where he played the alien visitor in the asylum, that was top??



Ah yes, K-Pax. I've seen it 3 or 4 times I think!


----------



## Live True (Jul 31, 2008)

Kacey said:


> "The Other Sister", a truly wonderful movie about a young girl with a cognitive disability becoming a woman - and having to fight her family for her own life the whole way. One of my favorites.


 
Kacey, 
Have you seen the Mozart and the Whale?  It's about two individuals with Aspergers and their attempts to build a relationship.  It's quite good as well.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 31, 2008)

Jenna said:


> Hey Kacey  now this sounds like a right weepie?  I wonder have you ever seen a film called The Diving Bell and The Butterfly??  About the editor of Elle magazine a true story?  It is the kind of film I think you might like it is so poignant and beautifully and cleverly done.. And but thank you for your suggestion my friend I am compiling a wonderful list  J


Actually, it's really not a weepy... not the way you're thinking, anyway.


----------



## teekin (Jul 31, 2008)

Jen, another 20 minutes of Metropolis was discovered and a re-edit done just recently. There is very much a story line. 
 The Night Porter is German and is quite popular.You should be able to find it at anyplace that has a decent selection of foreign films. 
 One more if your in the mood to laugh your *** off with some friends is "Meet the Feebles. I have 2 copies of that one and never get tired of it. 
Cheers, 
Lori M


----------



## Jenna (Jul 31, 2008)

Grendel308 said:


> Jen, another 20 minutes of Metropolis was discovered and a re-edit done just recently. There is very much a story line.
> The Night Porter is German and is quite popular.You should be able to find it at anyplace that has a decent selection of foreign films.
> One more if your in the mood to laugh your *** off with some friends is "Meet the Feebles. I have 2 copies of that one and never get tired of it.
> Cheers,
> Lori M


Hey Lori  Meet the Feebles?  Hey you trying to subvert me?   I am just a little naif my friend, ha!  I need something that is kind of impressive if you follow.. Metropolis sounds interesting and you say there is more to it than just like monorails and like retro spaceships??  I still cannot pinpoint Night Porter, there are a few??  Thank you though.. it is appreciated 
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 31, 2008)

Jenna said:


> Ah K my lovely friend  now if you liked Ever After then you must have also liked Stardust?? Robert DeNiro was a gem though his English accent was LOLss.. Hey thank you again for your suggestions.. and are there more from your list? I would love to hear  J


 

I really liked Stardust, too...  You mean he was actually trying an English accent?!?  I just thought he sounded weird...  Wow, that's all I can say to that one.  I'm going to have to re- watch it, and listen for the accent.

I like romantic movies, but only if they have action in them, and back to zombie movies-  they litterally give me nightmares for some strange reason, unless I watch a comedy right after.  I also like The Princess Bride, Hot Fuzz is funny (yes, I believe I'm starting to turn into a Simon Pegg "fan"), Jewell of the Nile-  funny/romantic/adventure as well as Romancing the Stone...  Hmm....  You'll have to wait for more, I'm afraid-  brain is farting once again...


----------



## SensibleManiac (Jul 31, 2008)

Have you seen *Inside Man *with Clive Owen or *Eastern Promises *with Vigo Mortensen? 
Two amazing movies and definetely two of the best I've ever seen.


----------



## teekin (Jul 31, 2008)

Jen, Subvert? Well yes. As far as I know there is only one Night Porter. It stars Dick Bogart and Charrrlote Rampling. It has been described as "a long slow Dance Macabre" and Utterly Depraved  and Utterly Fascinating." If you want to Impress some one I need more info. Ju Dou is beautiful and smart. The Night Porter is a serious mind ****, very twisted but smart as hell. "Terror at the Opera" is another good one. One of the best horrors I've ever seen. Your friend wouln't like the Feebles? Hmmmmmm, thats kinda too bad. The Night Porter might scar him for life. "Ju Dou " is the tamest of the lot, Metropolis is the Coolest.
Have fun, let me know what you think if you pick any of these up.
 Lori:ubercool:


----------



## teekin (Aug 1, 2008)

Jen, 2 more to add that may be easier to find, " Sex, Lies and Videotape" with James Spader and "Blue Velvet" with Dennis Hopper. I don't think this is Dennis Hopper acting. I think this is Dennis Hopper just being himself. No subtitles but they are very thought provoking films. I'd go for Blue Velvet but I'm a bit of a sadist.
 Lori


----------



## Hyper_Shadow (Aug 1, 2008)

If you can find it look for 'Seven Samurai'. Best samurai film ever. It's black and white, it's got a fantastic mix of characters and is by far the most accurate and stimulating martial arts film I've ever seen.


----------



## Jenna (Aug 1, 2008)

tkdgirl said:


> I really liked Stardust, too... You mean he was actually trying an English accent?!? I just thought he sounded weird... Wow, that's all I can say to that one. I'm going to have to re- watch it, and listen for the accent.
> 
> I like romantic movies, but only if they have action in them, and back to zombie movies- they litterally give me nightmares for some strange reason, unless I watch a comedy right after. I also like The Princess Bride, Hot Fuzz is funny (yes, I believe I'm starting to turn into a Simon Pegg "fan"), Jewell of the Nile- funny/romantic/adventure as well as Romancing the Stone... Hmm.... You'll have to wait for more, I'm afraid- brain is farting once again...


Ah now Simon Pegg is an interest we have in common then, yay!  And I would not have thought he would have translated way across the ocean and but yes Hot Fuzz is just the funniest and wierdest, well after Shaun of the Dead.. your brain is farting?? I would take a big plate of tuna pasta bake, the tuna will boost your tryptophan and the pasta will make you drowsy and then you will sleep soundly and your brain will fart no more   And thank you for these my friend  J



SensibleManiac said:


> Have you seen Inside Man with Clive Owen or Eastern Promises with Vigo Mortensen?
> Two amazing movies and definetely two of the best I've ever seen.


Inside Man?  Ooooh Jodie Foster yes please   and Clive Owen too I was thoroughly taken at his part in Sin City.. These are good picks thank you my friend  J



Grendel308 said:


> Jen, Subvert? Well yes. As far as I know there is only one Night Porter. It stars Dick Bogart and Charrrlote Rampling. It has been described as "a long slow Dance Macabre" and Utterly Depraved and Utterly Fascinating." If you want to Impress some one I need more info. Ju Dou is beautiful and smart. The Night Porter is a serious mind ****, very twisted but smart as hell. "Terror at the Opera" is another good one. One of the best horrors I've ever seen. Your friend wouln't like the Feebles? Hmmmmmm, thats kinda too bad. The Night Porter might scar him for life. "Ju Dou " is the tamest of the lot, Metropolis is the Coolest.
> 
> Jen, 2 more to add that may be easier to find, " Sex, Lies and Videotape" with James Spader and "Blue Velvet" with Dennis Hopper. I don't think this is Dennis Hopper acting. I think this is Dennis Hopper just being himself. No subtitles but they are very thought provoking films. I'd go for Blue Velvet but I'm a bit of a sadist.
> Lori


Oh I remember Charrrlotte Rampling and those eyes I think   Though surpassed for me by Tilda Swinton in Constantine for some reason.. Yes something impressive arty.. but not arthouse, sexy.. but not sex, funny.. through clever script and not played for laughs, I dunno, gosh, raw like Trainspotting, weird like The Machinist??  Something clever.. stimmmulating, if you follow.. think more girl clever than guy clever maybes..  These suggestions of yours are great btw..  Ah, Dennis Hopper see now you have me thinking Easy Rider, ahh..  And I think there are no actors who act.  Only folk being themselves in different ways.  Robert DeNiro is always Robert DeNiro regardless of what he is in.  Oh Sex Lies and Videotape, AND Blue Velvet???  See now I am getting a crystal picture of you my friend   The Marquis would be overjoyed  J




Hyper_Shadow said:


> If you can find it look for 'Seven Samurai'. Best samurai film ever. It's black and white, it's got a fantastic mix of characters and is by far the most accurate and stimulating martial arts film I've ever seen.


I wholly agree my friend  and thank you for your kind suggestion  J


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 1, 2008)

I love the idea that the very English films we make over here are appreciated ( and understood) 'over there'!


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 1, 2008)

If you like Le Carre's spy novels, you'll probably like *The Constant Gardener*.

If you want to go back a few years, and want something really intelligent... try to find *Mindwalk* which features Sam Waterston.

*World Trade Center* is pretty good, too.  You might also be able to find *Rosencrantz and Guilderstone are Dead* or... for something QUITE different... try to dig up *Penn & Teller Get Killed*, the one and only film made by the magician team.

And you can never go wrong with *The Princess Bride*!


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 1, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> I love the idea that the very English films we make over here are appreciated ( and understood) 'over there'!


 
Appreciated, yes.  Understood?  Well, it usually takes the first 10 minutes of the movie to begin to understand what people are saying. 

Trainspotting and The Full Monty =


----------



## arnisador (Aug 1, 2008)

Jenna said:


> Charrrlotte Rampling



_The Swimming Pool _is an interesing one with her that'll get you thinking; for her and Clive Own, _I liked I'll Sleep When I'm Dead_.


----------



## jkembry (Aug 1, 2008)

Another excellent movie that I found I had to think (sometimes way to hard)...is *The Ipcress File* with Michael Caine.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 1, 2008)

If anyone has not watched "Metropolis" yet, then it really is a good one.  For 'modern' film-viewers it might not click because it's pacing and story-telling is done with stage-craft rather than screen-craft.  

However, if you choose the more recently remastered version, with soundtrack by Queen, then the music should keep you engaged as the story unfolds.


----------



## zDom (Aug 1, 2008)

 Try Pan's Labyrinth (in Spanish w/ subtitles!) If you like it, try The Devil's Backbone. Not quite as good as Pan's, but still very similar.

 Add my voice to those suggesting Kurosawa films  especially Seven Samurai.

It was "on my list" when it came on one night uncut (they even left in the 20 minute intermission!) on some movie classic channel. I ended up staying up to something like 3 a.m. because I just HAD to see the ending. A compelling watch, even with subtitles. (Rashomon followed it.. I considered watching it too and calling in sick to work the next day )

I also really liked Yojimbo and Sanjuro. Mifune is the man!


 "Soylent Green" is one of those movies that for some crazy reason (couldn't find a babysitter?) my parents took me to see when I was just a little feller. I still get a creeped-out feeling when some of those images pop into my mind.

 "Jack Human" hehehehehe. I'll have use that one  He is one of my GF's favorite screen hunks, so I've been calling him "Huff Jackson" (so often that I've actually got her slipping up and calling him that half the time  )

 If you got a spare 7 mins, try 




I hear the writer is BRILLIANT and extremely good looking! (although he doesn't appear in the film ...)


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 1, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> If anyone has not watched "Metropolis" yet, then it really is a good one. For 'modern' film-viewers it might not click because it's pacing and story-telling is done with stage-craft rather than screen-craft.
> 
> However, if you choose the more recently remastered version, with soundtrack by Queen, then the music should keep you engaged as the story unfolds.


 
I've wanted to watch that movie for a while.  I've heard that its an absolutely seminal peice as it inspired a lot of the science fiction we see now days.


----------



## zDom (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh yea: Ever watch Clerks?

Clerks II is also pretty good.. but on the raunchy side, too.


----------



## Live True (Aug 1, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> If anyone has not watched "Metropolis" yet, then it really is a good one. For 'modern' film-viewers it might not click because it's pacing and story-telling is done with stage-craft rather than screen-craft.
> 
> However, if you choose the more recently remastered version, with soundtrack by Queen, then the music should keep you engaged as the story unfolds.


 
I thought it was a marvelous film...but I also went to a high school of the arts and majored in drama....so maybe that is part of it?

Has anyone mentioned a Clockwork orange?


----------



## Jenna (Aug 1, 2008)

Live True said:


> Has anyone mentioned a Clockwork orange?


Hey Shana   I always thought the most fascinating thing about Clockwork Orange was the whole Wendy / Walter Carlos oddity.. I think that was even more queer than the movie itself.. I love that old synth music..  Sorry, digression..   J


----------



## Blindside (Aug 1, 2008)

I've been more into TV series than movies recently, if you have 13 hours to spare, try the first season of "The Wire" or "Rome," you won't regret it.

Lamont


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 1, 2008)

An interesting point, *Blindside*.  A lot of creative quality comes out in series these days - tho' of course the Dreaded Bean Counters of Doom often dispatch good concepts before they've had a chance to flower .


----------



## bluemtn (Aug 1, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> I love the idea that the very English films we make over here are appreciated ( and understood) 'over there'!


 


Jenna said:


> Ah now Simon Pegg is an interest we have in common then, yay! And I would not have thought he would have translated way across the ocean and but yes Hot Fuzz is just the funniest and wierdest, well after Shaun of the Dead.. your brain is farting?? I would take a big plate of tuna pasta bake, the tuna will boost your tryptophan and the pasta will make you drowsy and then you will sleep soundly and your brain will fart no more  And thank you for these my friend  J


 
I never really used to be into watching "foreign films" when I was younger, but things change...  Also, I think generally speaking, any foreign film was placed a little far out of U.S. made films, therefore not many people would buy them or rent them.  It also helps that a few have made it into our mainstream theaters.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 1, 2008)

_Shadow of the Vampire_ is a fascinating take on the vampire mythology that plays off of _Nosferatu_, and Willem Dafoe is amazing in it. Highly recommended.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm splitting my time at the moment between Martial Talk and "A Bridge Too Far" (1977) Dirk Bogarde, James Caan, Sean Connery and a host of other big names from that era.  It's a good WWII film with humor in all the right spots.  I always recommend Sands of Iwo Jima (1949) John Wayne and The Flying Leathernecks (1951) John Wayne.  Being a huge fan of the Duke and a former US Marine it'd be almost blasphemous of me not to like those two.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 1, 2008)

Good choices, Jeff.  "A Bridge Too Far" is a particular favourite of mine.


----------



## teekin (Aug 1, 2008)

Jen, If your going for "raw" grab them by the limbic region and shake violently till they run screaming, then grab the NIght Porter. I still get bitched out for "subjecting" (their word) friends to this flick. The NIght Porter makes The Machinist look Mr. Rodgers.
 Smart but odd British film, very very quirky is "Brazil". 
Lori


----------



## Live True (Aug 4, 2008)

Jenna said:


> Hey Shana  I always thought the most fascinating thing about Clockwork Orange was the whole Wendy / Walter Carlos oddity.. I think that was even more queer than the movie itself.. I love that old synth music.. Sorry, digression..  J


 hmmm...and now I think I'll have to put it on my netflix list again and re-watch.....thanks!


----------



## jkembry (Aug 11, 2008)

Live True said:


> This is an oddly quirky Dutch film, with a very black sense of humour that kinda grows on ya:  Antonia's Line.   For older films To Kill a Mockingbird and Streetcar Named Desire (for different reasons) are both good flicks.  I'd also recommend Juno and Dogma if you're looking for something with more modern flair.
> 
> Let us know what you watch and if you like it!  I love hearing your opinions Jenna!




Shana,

Thanks for the recommendation of Antonia's Line.  Got it from Netflix and the wife and thoroughly enjoyed it.  If ya have any other suggestions let me know.


----------



## Jdokan (Aug 11, 2008)

"Into the Wild"


----------

